# Nedd opinion - TOYOTA AD 850 EXPERT



## jgabby

Hi,

I have been proposed to buy a TOYOTA AD 850 EXPERT. 

Is that a good machine for the embroidery business to start with ?

Thks


----------



## Brian

For the price(e-bay $5,500 used) I would say yes it is. It's fairly easy to operate and hardly gives you any problems if used right and serviced according to reccommended specs. Try to get cap frame assembly included in your price.


----------



## Patches

I would have to agree.. If you've been researching embroidery, and would like to turn it in to a hobby or business, the Toyota 850 is an awesome machine at > ~$4000... I bought one (my first machine) about 3 months ago, and have been getting better at embroidering ever since, it would not apear that time has deprecated this machines functions at all!... It has a 1200stitch/min maximum, which is great - I believe Tajimas will run at 1500 ; I usualy don't let it past 700 anyways!

Although it doesn't seem to let me toggle through the memory to select previousely uploaded files (I dont have the manual! ) I don't find it a hassle to upload new files (takes 5 seconds) from Wilcom..

Patches


----------



## flekkiman

I'm not sure about the 850, but we when we brought embroidery in-house 9 years ago, we got the 860 and it is still running production every day.


----------



## Patches

850 is same as the 860. only difference is ~4years in the make (860's are newer)

Patches


----------



## maxare

Dear friends,

I need Toyota Expert 850 Instruction Manual & Expert 850 Parts
Catalog. Please, i need it urgently, bay or maybe you can advise me the way to get it.
Tanks


----------



## dollypryde

New on this forum, so please forgive me if I'm not posting in appropriate area. 
Hi everyone, I just bought a used Toyota 850, set everything up (my connections are correct as I took pictures before disconnecting it), when I send to the Emb. Mach., it does not see my file, green light does not flash at all.....I rec. theses error mess: RS232C Com Error & internal command error, can anyone help me....Please


----------



## Patches

which program you using to upload your file?? I use wilcome and sometimes get this error when the file is not saved in Toyota format as .emb.. maybe there is no more memory left in your machine, and you need to delete some files?
I think both of those would give you that error... 

let me know if that helps, and if it doesn't - which program you using


----------



## dollypryde

Thanks for the info. The program I'm using is 'Ultrapunch' and just learning it, the memory at the machine has been cleared completely, troubleshooted most of the day yesterday and it seems to be the wire connection from the computer to the Toyota. Anyone with tips on 'Ultrapunch' would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Patches

you've got the right serial com configuration in your emb program?serial com config:baud rate: 9600Data bits: 8Stop bits: 2Parity : OddFlow control: hardware


----------



## pierke

@ JGABBY,

the 850 machines are good, i use three off these machines.
Good luck,
Pierke


----------



## LogoMark-it

maxare said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I need Toyota Expert 850 Instruction Manual & Expert 850 Parts
> Catalog. Please, i need it urgently, bay or maybe you can advise me the way to get it.
> Tanks



I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.

Thanks 

Thom


----------



## dpmatthews49

*Hi Thom,
I have a Toyota AD 850 expert, please can you send me the PDF, I'm new embroidery and would really appreciate any help. Dave uk.

[email protected]

MANY THANKS*


----------



## SierraSupport

Patches said:


> 850 is same as the 860. only difference is ~4years in the make (860's are newer)
> 
> Patches


Actually, the 850 is quite different than the other models of the Toyota line.
The 800 & 820 in the late '80s and into the 90s had the conventional 6-needle Tajima head, neither one would keep the data if the power went off, the 800 had a 9,000 stitch buffer, and the 820 had a 35,000 stitch buffer.
Then came the 830 in fall of '93, with the 9-needle, still Tajima head, and the 99-job memory plus it would keep the data in memory if power went out, plus it was the first model with the trace function.
Then they had an 820A, which was the 820 with the control panel of the 830, so it'd keep the data in memory too, plus the trace function. If I remember right, the 830 was also the first one that could sew on the 270º cap frame.
The 850 came out in the late summer of '96 and it introduced the non-Tajima head of 12-needles with a single presser foot, I think the technology was called megatronics or something like that. it relied on the infamous hatomis for changing colors to all the other needles, so when they came out with the 860 they went back to the conventional Tajima head of 1-presser foot per needle. and then they came out with the Toyota 9000 (Tajima called it Neo, same machine), and now the 9100, both with Tajima heads.
They're all good machines, but the 850 is definitely the black sheep of the family!


----------



## SierraSupport

Dollypride, check your dip switches on the side of the control panel. If I remember right, the 2nd one from the top and 2nd one from the bottom need to be on (different than the rest, can't remember if it's actually on or off, but opposite every other switch). One is for caps, one is for Japanese / English.
And if I also remember right, the very top one sets the machine up to read the transfer data as computer or as floppy drive. Some programs, even when sending data from the computer, will only transfer data emulating the old AMC330 floppy drive, so I'd check that too.
You may also want to check the small metal plate on the back of the machine, if the serial number ends in T, it's a Telemetry-programmed machine, and I remember our software having to use a different Machine Protocol when doing a Direct Connect.
Last but not least, these machines don't have a Windows built in, so it's not like you can just hit "send" on your computer like you would "print". You actually need the right driver that makes the embroidery software talk to the machine, and not every software communicates to every machine, so maybe Ultrapunch doesn't? It's the same software as IDS, Generations, etc, so anybody with any of those programs, even the older Origins, might be able to tell you better.


----------



## dpmatthews49

LogoMark-it said:


> I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


email address is [email protected]
thanks so much for your help and support


----------



## Mohajeri

Dear Thom,

I need Toyota Expert 850 Instruction Manual & Expert 850 parts Catalog too.
Would you plz plz kindly send me those?
I'd be really greatful
Here is my email address : [email protected]

Mohajeri


----------



## Andy Craft

LogoMark-it said:


> I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


Hi,
Can you please send me a copy of the manual.

Thanks

Andy ([email protected])


----------



## SeanBoy

Hello,
I am also in need of the Toyota 850 instruction manual. I would greatly appreciate it if you would send me the pdf version you were kind enough to share with the other friends.
Thanks
seanhernandez1984[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com

Thank You


----------



## derekda

*850 manual*

Hi Thom
Could you send me a copy of the 850 Manual?
Many thanks

Derek

derekda AT nb.sympatico.ca




LogoMark-it said:


> I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


----------



## Old Dog

Sorry to be contrary, but when I started in the embroidery business years ago I bought 2 Toyota single heads and was very sorry for my decision. I then bought 2 Tajima single heads and they were production machines, not hobby/home craft machines like the Toyota. I then bought a 12 head Tajima and that was great also. Now I would buy Baridan machines. They have the best stitching (IMHO) and are the easiest to re-set timing and work on, and very little thread breaks at speed. Paying a little more now might save you a lot in the future in down time, lost sales, and quality of stitching. I hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## jemmyell

Hi Mark,

What model of Toyota are you referring to? The new Toyotas have Tajima heads and are made in the Tajima factory.

-James


----------



## Old Dog

Well, I think they were 820's which were being sold during the the time of the Atlanta Olympics.... I guess that's why my handle is Old Dog. If they are made like you stated, great.


----------



## pavelmh

LogoMark-it said:


> I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


 hi Tom i need de toyata exp 850 manual could you send to me

mi e mail is pavelmh[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com

ty


----------



## derekda

I found this web site by searching "Tajima 850 Manual"

Is this all there is for a manual?

[media]http://www.theembroiderywarehouse.com/brochures/USB-Flash-Reader-Manual.pdf[/media]


----------



## juwain

can have a good deal on a 850
but need manual , and cable,...

can anybody help to get me the pdf files

thanks a lot 

greets from belgium

juwain@gmail.com


----------



## derekda

Apparently it is difficult to get a manual. If you find anything, please post, as none of the previous requests for a manual have found anything.


----------



## Sherlock_Holmes

Hi
Havine read all the posts is the toyota a good bay at abut £1000 i dont wont to get it if it is nothing but bother it seems the 850 is blck shep of the family, and it is 13 years im not starting a bisines it will be for my plesher only mybe sell 1 or 2 items you never no ( sorry for my speling )
Stuart


----------



## Milendasmail

dollypryde said:


> Thanks for the info. The program I'm using is 'Ultrapunch' and just learning it, the memory at the machine has been cleared completely, troubleshooted most of the day yesterday and it seems to be the wire connection from the computer to the Toyota. Anyone with tips on 'Ultrapunch' would be greatly appreciated.


Has this been figured out yet as I am using Embird as digitizing software and to send to my Toyota ESP 850 and am getting the same error. Embird is set with the correct com & baud rates. 

I just purchased this machine and the previous person was using the same cables. I sent a dst file which he said he uses. I can try a different format though. The dim switches are still set from previous so should be correct if it worked for him.

any help is appreciated. I am using a Keystone usb/serial adapter in place of a serial port in the computer if it makes any difference.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

The keystone probably uses a different number COM port. Also, the only USB-to-serial adapter that is known to be really reliable is the belkin.

-James


----------



## Milendasmail

I know the com port is #3 and Embird is sending to it ok. The usb to serial adapter is stable and was previously used at a car repair place that used it many times a day for reading car computers. The belkin's would cut out on him so he couldn't use them. This is a reading error between the file and the Toyota 850.. 

I have not tried a different format of file. I will try that next. Since I just got it, I was hoping that "DollyPryde" was still around so that I could find out what fixed her problem.


The keystone probably uses a different number COM port. Also, the only USB-to-serial adapter that is known to be really reliable is the belkin.

-James[/quote]


----------



## ewlight

Do you still have the PDF of the Toyota 850 manual? I just bought one but it didn't come with a manual.
Thanks
Wendy


----------



## monkeypuke

Hi all,
I found a toyota expert ad860 for sale not too far from home. Comes with computer, software, hat attachment, accessories, homemade wood stand included, several designs, new circuit board, completely serviced, not used very much. Price for all is 4,000. No warranty. Seems very hard to find any info on these older machines online, so I can imagine if parts are ever needed for it where would I get them, if parts are even available. The price seems fair for someone like me just wanting to start doing embroidery. Thanks for any input,or advice.

Ray


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

You can get Toyota 860 parts and manuals from DataStitch. They can also refer you to independent service technicians.

www.datastitch.com

-James Leonard


----------



## dubiat

Actually, DataStitch has very few parts left for these machines. They have some, but they are mainly for their warranty machines. Yes these are good machines, I own an 850. I had to replace a $2.00 sensor which is no longer manufactured, The carged me $50.00 because they took it from a warranty machine. No, this is not the usual way, it was just a special case as it was ther only one they had. I have gotten other stuff from them at normal prices. They do still offer support for these machines though, I have no problem with them.


----------



## anthonyckm

LogoMark-it said:


> I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


hi thom is it possible for me to have a copy also my email is [email protected]


----------



## coastalthredwork

SierraSupport said:


> Actually, the 850 is quite different than the other models of the Toyota line.
> The 800 & 820 in the late '80s and into the 90s had the conventional 6-needle Tajima head, neither one would keep the data if the power went off, the 800 had a 9,000 stitch buffer, and the 820 had a 35,000 stitch buffer.
> Then came the 830 in fall of '93, with the 9-needle, still Tajima head, and the 99-job memory plus it would keep the data in memory if power went out, plus it was the first model with the trace function.
> Then they had an 820A, which was the 820 with the control panel of the 830, so it'd keep the data in memory too, plus the trace function. If I remember right, the 830 was also the first one that could sew on the 270º cap frame.
> The 850 came out in the late summer of '96 and it introduced the non-Tajima head of 12-needles with a single presser foot, I think the technology was called megatronics or something like that. it relied on the infamous hatomis for changing colors to all the other needles, so when they came out with the 860 they went back to the conventional Tajima head of 1-presser foot per needle. and then they came out with the Toyota 9000 (Tajima called it Neo, same machine), and now the 9100, both with Tajima heads.
> They're all good machines, but the 850 is definitely the black sheep of the family!


So in your option what is the best year?


----------



## kaz180809

hi there, i was wondering if any one has a manual for the toyota ad 850 in pdf form or know where i can obtain one, i would be so grateful.
thanks karen


----------



## simplycreative

Karen, 
Were you able to get the user manual? If so, would you be willing to email it to me. As with you, I didn't get the manual with the machine. Parts manual but not the user.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## kaz180809

hi, yes i've got the manual in pdf if you pm your email address i'll send it.
karen


----------



## Ayah

HI everyone I need some help, I bought a Toyota 860 and was given the manual for the 860 only about 3 years ago, i could afford the software until now, so now i have the Wilcom v9 sp4. i have gone through the set up as instructed and i sill can't communicate the pc with the machine.

some say i need the com port i'm not give that option in the set up. and the other issue is the wilcom doesn't seem to what to set the images as a toyota file is say ins incomplete, and as far as i know i have deleted the machine of all previous files

please help and please excuse the spelling i am using a spell check but i'm hopeless at it.

Ayah


----------



## pierke

Hello Aya,
in Wilcom you can choose: "Stitch to stich manager or "Stich to machine manager" . Give the last one a try.
Look also to the dip-switches on the right side from the control panel on your Toyota (see your manual)

Pierke


----------



## pierke

Hello again,
look also in this beautifull forum - embroidery-connecting a PC to a Toyota 860

I use a USB to serial from "Digitus"
Pierke


----------



## Ayah

oh yeah i forgot to mention when i looked at the actual machine name it says the 850 not 560 :s I have read there is not much in it but could the input codes be different as on the control panel on the toyota is showing different readings to the manual? 

yeah I used the stitch to stitch and the stitch to machine thing, maybe thats where i'm going wrong? maybe i have the wrong codes?

please advice...


----------



## Snowdon

Hello,

I was just researching my AD850 and saw that someone had a pdf instructions manual....

I would be soooo grateful if I could have a copy

thanks a million (in hope)

Debs

[email protected]


----------



## Petronella

Hi 

Also battling with internal connect error what driver for your Pc are you talking about maybe i do not have the right one installed???


----------



## Petronella

Hi

Can anyone send me a picture of how to plug in the motherboard of the Toyota AD850 i had to send mine away for repairs and now i do not know where all the plugs fit in just want to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## margecam52

I have the AD860 and am getting false thread break errors. I'm using a test file that makes a vertical line for each of the 12 needles...at the start and end of the color row. I have to hit stop/start and the color cuts and changes, but then gives the thread break error again. 
Can someone tell me how to fix this error? I have just reset the needle case pickup bar (had to adjust it after several user caused errors). All is working now, but this thread break error.

Would the machine being out of time cause this? Do I need to reset the needle to hook setting & time? I get perfect stitches other than the error.
marge


----------



## Nstandiford

LogoMark-it said:


> I have a copy in PDF form if you still need it. Just reply back to me with your email addres.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thom


Do you still have this manual? If so could you send me a copy? I e looked everywhere.
[email protected]


----------

